# UI für die Konsole

## schmidicom

Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand eine Software kennt mit deren Hilfe man sowas wie die DCUI von VMWare auch auf einem Gentoo nachbilden könnte.

Ziel des ganzen ist es einem kleinen Webserver auf der tty1 anstelle des Login ein Interface zu verpassen das auch von jemanden bedient werden kann der sich nicht mit Linux auskennt. Dieses Interface sollte hauptsächlich Informationen (Hintergrunddienste + deren Status, CPU/RAM-Belastung, Festplattenbelegung, Netzwerkauslastung, etc.) anzeigen und am besten auch noch die Möglichkeit bieten die ganze Kiste neuzustarten und herunterzufahren.

Eine Googlesuche hat leider nicht wirklich was ergeben, aber möglicherweise kennt ja einer von euch etwas?

----------

## franzf

ncurses  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Selber Programmieren ist für mich auch mit der Hilfe von ncurses nicht wirklich eine Option, würde mich eher für was "fertiges" interessieren.

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Selber Programmieren ist für mich auch mit der Hilfe von ncurses nicht wirklich eine Option, würde mich eher für was "fertiges" interessieren.

 

Sry, da kann ich dir nicht helfen.

Dein "sowas auf Gentoo nachbilden" hat sich für mich nach "will ich selber programmieren" angehört.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Für die Konsole kenne ich nichts dergleichen. Aber wenn auf der Kiste sowieso ein Webserver läuft, ist vielleicht webmin etwas für dich. Das ist im Grunde eine Server Administrations-UI für den Browser. Ist schon lange her, dass ich das mal in den Händen hatte, aber iirc kann man dort je User Module zur Administration freischalten oder auch ganz deaktivieren.

----------

## py-ro

Yast zum Beispiel.

----------

## schmidicom

An webmin + links (mit framebufferausgabe) habe ich auch schon gedacht und wenn es für die Konsole sonst wirklich nichts gibt werde ich mich wohl dafür entscheiden.

Oder gibt es was besseres als links für ein solches Vorhaben?

----------

## Christian99

wieso willst du denn keinen Xserver? der xserver an sich braucht auch nicht viel ressourcen, zusammen mit sowas wie gkrellm sollte schon mal die Statusanzeige liefern.

----------

## schmidicom

Weil ein X11 in diesem Fall der totale Overkill wäre. Sorry aber da würde ich eher auf wayland/weston setzen bevor mir so ein Monstrum auf den zukünftigen Webserver kommt.

----------

## Christian99

naja, 35MB Ram im Betrieb und 14MB für xorg-server paket (plus diverse libs würde ich dann mal auf ca 100MB gesamt schätzen) würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Monster bezeichnen, aber das ist geschmackssache  :Smile: 

----------

## boospy

Bitte schlagt micht, aber wir bauen seit kurzem unsere Server alle mit X. Warum auch nicht, für das gibt es immer genug Resourcen, und grafischen netten Tools greift dann auch der Windowsadmin drann. 

Aber wenn du was überwachen möchtest, wieso nimmst du dann nicht Check_MK https://mathias-kettner.de/check_mk.html oder Nagios?

lg

----------

